# motherboaed drivers for ASUS A8M2N-LA FOR hp M7580N pc



## westbankkid (Aug 14, 2007)

motherboaed drivers ASUS A8M2N-LA FOR hp M7580N pc...

I got rid of the HP operating system that came with the PC and have installed XP media center, but am having a problem getting the nic card and audio to work.I installed a NIC card I had here and have Internet but still no audio.

Any help would be greatly appreciated..

Thanks in advance

John


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi John,
You can find most the drivers on the HP website:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3189598&lang=en
If you have the original CD you may be able to get some of the drivers of that (Browse the CD)
Hope this helps.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi John,
You can find most the drivers on the HP website:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3189598&lang=en
If you have the original CD you may be able to get some of the drivers of that (Browse the CD)
Hope this helps.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi John,
You can find most the drivers on the HP website:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3189598&lang=en
If you have the original CD you may be able to get some of the drivers of that (Browse the CD)
Hope this helps.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi John,
Don't know why this posted so many times.
Sorry,
Bill


----------



## westbankkid (Aug 14, 2007)

Not exactly what I'm looking for on HP's CD's... I looked on HP's site and downloaded some of the drivers but there seems to be something missing. 

I hate HP's software..


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can you go to the device manager and POST what are in yellow or red exclamation points. Also can you tell me what OS was on this PC prior to you installing XP Media Edition.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## westbankkid (Aug 14, 2007)

multimedia video controller
Other PCI Bridge Device
PCI Device
SM Bus Controller
Unknown Device
Video Controller (VGA Compatible)

I'm replacing HP's copy of Media Center with one that doesn't have all the crap HP puts in the Operating System.

Thanks for taking the time with me

John


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

John,
I went to the ASUS site and because this is a Board for HP it does not list the drivers.
The HP site has all the drivers for this and are probably more updated than what is on your CD. I would use the HP site. HP does not usually make the drivers, but they do post them for your convienance. Look under the original drivers section. I would start with the Chipset drivers first, Then the Graphics, Audio, Modem etc. I am not sure if you have a turner card on this PC, but that is listed also. You should also do a full MS update on this PC. 
The only other option you have is to go to each of the manufactures site and try to find the proper drivers. This is time consuming and risky if you download and install the wrong driver.
POST back if you run into a problem or if you got all the drivers. Your device manager should show no errors to have your PC running normally.
Hope this helps.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## ghowriter (Aug 13, 2008)

westbankkid said:


> multimedia video controller
> Other PCI Bridge Device
> PCI Device
> SM Bus Controller
> ...



Media Center should use standard XP drivers. I have this motherboard in a computer I am repairing right now and after using the system restore, all the drivers you are looking for were stored on the local hard drive. I can zip them up for email if you like or you can set up a time to download them from one of my online servers. I will set up email notification for any response to this post and will check back to see if you still need them.

EDIT:

After confirming the drivers, I noticed that even compressed the package is nearly 100MB. This is not a problem if you want to download from my server, but I cannot email such an attachment. Alternatively, this motherboard uses a NVIDIA 6150 chipset and you can get the chipset drivers (including LAN) from their site. The audio is Realtek High Definition and should use their generic drivers on their site. Again, you can get the actual HP drivers from me at an agreed upon time or you can go the the sites listed above and search for drivers there.

Good Luck


----------



## westbankkid (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for the offer of help. I have, since I posted the request installed Vista and it seems to be working quite well other than I had to install a separate sound card as the onboard card refused to work.

One other thing I just realized. For some reason "bluetooth" will not work on this system anymore. I have tried to install about 3 or 4 different adapters and the system does not allow drivers for them to be installed. It tells me device not found. When it does find it and tries to install the drivers it still doesn't work.

Thanks again

John


----------

